# Best BJJ Practioner in the UFC?



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Who do you think it is?:cool01:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

As far as using their bjj in mma it would be either Hazelett, or Demian Maia. Best straight up bjj guy would be Maia. Lose the baby blue font I can barely read it


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

demian maia 

after him either gsp or penn


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I say Maia... He is a monster.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

damien maia


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Demian Maia and an honorable mention... Jason Mcdonald


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pure BJJ this isn't even debatable. The answer is Maia.

MMA BJJ It's probably also Maia, but guys like Hazelett, the Miller Brothers etc. are great examples of MMA BJJ wh don't have great credentials. While I think Maia would outgrapple them.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

best jui jitsu is maia 
best gnp nate marquardt
best rubberguard Dustin Hazelett


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Pure BJJ this isn't even debatable. The answer is Maia.
> 
> MMA BJJ It's probably also Maia, but guys like Hazelett, *the Miller Brothers* etc. are great examples of MMA BJJ wh don't have great credentials. While I think Maia would outgrapple them.


no...just no...they are not at the upper echelon of mma bjj and not even close


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

For guys without Pure BJJ credentials. I'm not saying that Miller would stand a chance with Maia on the ground. 

But they are a good example of guys with Good MMA BJJ without BJJ credentials.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob Sapp by far. He beat over half of his opponents from flying heel hooks.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I would agree that Maia's BJJ is great. 

At HW I would like to mention Mir. He has some pretty awesome MMA BJJ IMO. Especially for a big boy!


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

As said above, Maia by far. After him though, probably Nog, Penn.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

vinny magalhaes worth an honorable mention? is he in the UFC?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> For guys without Pure BJJ credentials. I'm not saying that Miller would stand a chance with Maia on the ground.
> 
> But they are a good example of guys with Good MMA BJJ without BJJ credentials.


yeah but they still aren't on the upper echelon of mma grappling either.

i just don't like seeing them on the same list as dustin hazelette who is head and shoulders better than they are on the ground...rousimar palhares isn't a world champion grappler either, and he's got amazing grappling abilities....


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Maia is showing up alot...


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Lol at someone who said GSP.

Probably Nog when he hasn't got staph, Maia, Mir, or Hazelett. After a couple more fights I think it'll develop to clearly be Maia head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

rabakill said:


> vinny magalhaes worth an honorable mention? is he in the UFC?


Ye i agree he has some real nice Jits

But Maia, IMO, is hands down best BJJ practitioner and best MMA jits also. Penn ,Hazlett and GSP all deserve a mention also


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah but they still aren't on the upper echelon of mma grappling either.
> 
> i just don't like seeing them on the same list as dustin hazelette who is head and shoulders better than they are on the ground...rousimar palhares isn't a world champion grappler either, and he's got amazing grappling abilities....


I didn't say they were just saying that the Miller's are good examples since Palhares's style is very similar to Pure BJJ guys not really a well rounded ground fighter.

I honestly couldn't think of anyone else who is a brown belt level in BJJ but are better grapplers then a number of black belts in BJJ in MMA grappling.


----------



## -GSP- (Dec 31, 2006)

Nogueira, Hazelett, Mir, or Maia.

BJ's & GSP's BJJ probably translate over to MMA the best though.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I honestly couldn't think of anyone else who is a *brown belt level in BJJ* but are better grapplers then a number of black belts in BJJ in MMA grappling.


nate diaz?
alvin robinson?

mir submitting traven? blue belt vs. blackbelt
burns submitting carneiro? blue belt vs. world champion blackbelt
struve submitting neto? unknown belt colour (but not black) submitting exp. blackbelt
forrest griffin outgrappling shogun?


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

If GSP's BJJ is so great why isn't he subbing guys? The way I see it he uses his G'N'P to pass guards.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I put Hazelett and I forget that Diaz is a brown belt to be honest.

Also really Alvin Robinson? You want me to put Alvin Robinson on there?

Jim Miller taps Alvin every time they fight.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> nate diaz?
> dustin hazelette?
> alvin robinson?
> 
> ...


Actually, Hazelette recently got his blck from gurgel. But i agree robinson and diaz do have very good jits for Brown belts. IMO better than the miller brothers


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Maia at the moment, Mir & nog have to be up there. What about Nate Diaz? ..........or maybe Tank Abbott:thumb02:


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> nate diaz?
> alvin robinson?
> 
> mir submitting traven? blue belt vs. blackbelt
> ...


Don't forget Cole millier Subbing Jorge Grugel.... Miller is a purple belt i believe.

As far as best MMA BJJ in the UFC maia is quickly rising to the top of that list.
Nog obviously is a great example he has subbed so many of the greats, but i think he may be about ready to pass that torch and i think maia will be taking it.... Hazelett is phenomenal though is rubber guard is almost perfect.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Aaronyman said:


> nate diaz?
> alvin robinson?
> 
> mir submitting traven? blue belt vs. blackbelt
> ...


good point:thumb02:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Maia is miles ahead of anyone right now. So taking him out of the equation, I'll put my top one or two guys at each weight.

HW - Nog/Mir
LHW - Eric Schafer/Stephan Bonnar (_I don't actually believe this, but I'm just making a point how devoid the LHW division is of people who actually use their jitz._)
MW - Rousimar Palhares/Thales Leites/Ricardo Almeida
WW - Dustin Hazelett
LW - Hermes Franca/Nate Diaz (I think Penn's jitz is wildly overrated when it comes to MMA).


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> nate diaz?
> alvin robinson?
> 
> mir submitting traven? blue belt vs. blackbelt
> ...


Those are examples thats great they aren't fighters.

Would you have rather had me put Stefan Struve and Kevin Burns then the Millers?

Forrest Griffin is actually the perfect example of MMA grappling.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Mir is good to,
all the best to him at the lesnar match


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Those are examples thats great they aren't fighters.
> 
> Would you have rather had me put Stefan Struve and Kevin Burns then the Millers?
> 
> Forrest Griffin is actually the perfect example of MMA grappling.


i would say Hughes is a MUCH better example than the Miller bros.....


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

cdnbaron said:


> Maia is miles ahead of anyone right now. So taking him out of the equation, I'll put my top one or two guys at each weight.
> 
> HW - Nog/Mir
> LHW - Eric Schafer/Stephan Bonnar (_I don't actually believe this, but I'm just making a point how devoid the LHW division is of people who actually use their jitz._)
> ...


Really?? I think his jits is great for mma he takes the back with ease at times. and has like 6 victories by choke. Have you ever seen his fights against the gracies or against gomi? His control on the ground in those fights is spectacular


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would say Hughes WAS a much better example then the Miller brothers. Hughes in his prime was the perfect example I actually put him on my top 5 submission guys list before the 3rd GSP fight.

But after his last 4 performances he isn't a good example.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Maia it's pretty much a No Contest


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Really?? I think his jits is great for mma he takes the back with ease at times. and has like 6 victories by choke. Have you ever seen his fights against the gracies or against gomi? His control on the ground in those fights is spectacular


I think sometimes Jitz is only regarded as subs, but control, sweeps etc is all part of a good Jiu Jitsu game. And i agree that BJ has very good MMA BJJ, if your anyone but GSP good luck passing his guard.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

cdnbaron said:


> Maia is miles ahead of anyone right now. So taking him out of the equation, I'll put my top one or two guys at each weight.
> 
> HW - Nog/Mir
> LHW - Eric Schafer/Stephan Bonnar (_I don't actually believe this, but I'm just making a point how devoid the LHW division is of people who actually use their jitz._)
> ...


Penn's BJJ adapts really well to MMA IMO. His guard's kind of overrated but to be fair we've only seen GSP put him on his back for long periods of time so it's not a lot to go off. BJ's top game's one of the best in all MMA though.

I think Shogun's got the best jitz of the top 205ers TBH and Forrest's a really good example of good MMA BJJ.

But yeah, to answer the original question, I'll stick with the majority and go with Maia, it's not even close IMO.


----------



## ThaiSpider (Feb 19, 2008)

i would say hazelett and maia.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

maia by far although im suprised not more ppl name palhares :dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How can anyone say Maia is the best pure BJJ guys easily, Demian Maia is great and he maybe the best pure BJJ guy in the UFC but Im not convinced he is a better Pure BJJ guy than Ricardo Almedia, seriously Almedia is a world class grappler and Im not sure Maia is a better pur BJJ practioner.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> I think sometimes Jitz is only regarded as subs, but control, sweeps etc is all part of a good Jiu Jitsu game. And i agree that BJ has very good MMA BJJ, if your anyone but GSP good luck passing his guard.



Exactly remember in the second hughes fight were he took hughes back from full guard? He just like spun round his back, first and only time iv seen anything like that.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> How can anyone say Maia is the best pure BJJ guys easily, Demian Maia is great and he maybe the best pure BJJ guy in the UFC but Im not convinced he is a better Pure BJJ guy than Ricardo Almedia, seriously Almedia is a world class grappler and Im not sure Maia is a better pur BJJ practioner.


Pure BJJ Maia is one of the greatest of all time. And while I am a huge Almedia fan he never was.

Maia is 10x ahead of Ricardo in pure BJJ Toxic it's not close at all.


----------



## cultlegend (Jan 18, 2009)

probably Hazelett & Mir


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> How can anyone say Maia is the best pure BJJ guys easily, Demian Maia is great and he maybe the best pure BJJ guy in the UFC but Im not convinced he is a better Pure BJJ guy than Ricardo Almedia, seriously Almedia is a world class grappler and Im not sure Maia is a better pur BJJ practioner.


Maia is also a world class grappler but, and i could be mistaken, he has better crudentials in bjj than almeida hes won the worlds twice at black belt and adcc once maybe twice. Forgive me if im wrong


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

To the OP: Watch some Maia and Hazelett fights and enjoy. These dudes are among my favourite fighters to watch! Also, I'm a nuthugger of both :thumb02:


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> nate diaz?
> alvin robinson?
> 
> mir submitting traven? *blue belt vs. blackbelt*
> ...


Traven is a 2 time World Champion in BJJ and I believe a 2 time ADCC absolute class champ as well.

* EDIT * Traven was a one time ADCC champ not a two time.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we want marcelo garcia!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> we want marcelo garcia!


Yes we do!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Almedia is a third degree black belt, Maia a second,

Almedia's grappling credentials?
4 x National Brazilian Champion
2 x Rio de Janeiro State Champion
1998 Pan Am Champion
1998 Abu Dhabi runner-up
1999 Abu Dhabi 3rd place
2000 Abu Dhabi 3rd place Absolute
2001 Abu Dhabi runner up 

I dont know how anyone can say Maia is 10X the BJJ practitioner that Almedia is.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

joppp said:


> Yes we do!


Im also gonna jump on this. Marcelo bring yo ass to the ufc. 

Also i wouldnt mind Drysdale either


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> we want marcelo garcia!


Yes Please:thumb02: Supposedly he has an unstoppable guillotine that makes everyone at ATT look horrible.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Almedia is a third degree black belt, Maia a second,
> 
> Almedia's grappling credentials?
> 4 x National Brazilian Champion
> ...


It was a bit of an overstatement. But Maia is by far considered a better BJJ guy then Almedia especially since when looking at his accomplishments you have to remember he went head to head with Jacare in a lot of tournaments who is another guy who is up there in the greatest grapplers ever.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Almedia is a third degree black belt, Maia a second,
> 
> Almedia's grappling credentials?
> 4 x National Brazilian Champion
> ...


I dont know, i dint realise his record was that good but .. maias:
CBJJ World Championships

2001
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: 2nd Place

2000
Purple Belt Medio-Pesado: 1st Place

1999
Blue Belt Medio: 2nd Place

CBJJ Brazilian Championships

2002
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: =3rd Place

2001
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: 1st Place
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: =3rd Place

CBJJ Brazilian Team Championships

2003
Brown/Black Pesada: Master, 1st Place

2002
Brown/Black Pesada: Alliance, 2nd Place

2001
Brown/Black Pesada: Alliance, 1st Place

2000
Purple Belt Pesada: Alliance, 1st Place

CBJJO Copa Del Mundo

2005
-85kg Black Belt: 1st Place

and he won 2007 ADCC absolute an accomplishment which almeida was never able to achieve and as mentioned by BBJD7 he lost to jacare in a final or two which is nothing to be ashamed of.


And again i could be wrong but almeidas wins were at brown belt me thinks


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think Toxic is just trying to make Cote's ground defense out to be better than it is....Ricardo was content to blast from the guard in that fight if I remember correctly....there is no way in hell i'm rewatching that fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No no, Im not even saying Almedia is better than Maia but I think that an argument could be made for Almedia, Im no expert on BJJ and although I think Maia has been able to transition to MMA better I do think that Almedia's pure BJJ is on par with Maia's.

I dont know much about grappling tournaments and such but I thought in the BJJ world Almedia was more respected than Maia, Im not basing that on anything in particular though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Almedia as a teacher is one of the most respected guys in America. And he's an excellent BJJ guy himself but Maia is at a different level.

Maia in BJJ is at the Anderson, GSP, Fedor level.

It's Marcelo, Roger Gracie, Jacare, Maia, and Xande.

Almedia wouldn't come in until after I listed about 20 or 30 more guys like Werdum, Pe de Pano, Drysdale and others.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alrighty then I never realized Maia was considered that much of a BJJ phenoem.

What your saying is Maia is the Fedor of BJJ while Almedia would be like the Randy Couture.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

LeeM said:


> If GSP's BJJ is so great why isn't he subbing guys? The way I see it he uses his G'N'P to pass guards.


bjj is not all about submissions. He passes people's guards and was not even threatened by BJ who is a bjj stud. He has some submission wins in the UFC and has dominated people when it comes to positions. As far as straight bjj obviously he is not one of the best but for mma his bjj is definately first or second tier.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think sherk is definitely up there with the guys that don't have a bjj background, but have a great ground game in mma....


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Alrighty then I never realized Maia was considered that much of a BJJ phenoem.
> 
> What your saying is Maia is the Fedor of BJJ while Almedia would be like the Randy Couture.


I guess that would work. Although Ricardo's been out of the game for awhile so he's probably dropped a bit more then that. But in his prime Randy is a close comparison I guess.

Although I wouldn't say Maia is Fedor. Anderson or GSP is better to be honest.



Aaronyman said:


> i think sherk is definitely up there with the guys that don't have a bjj background, but have a great ground game in mma....


I'd agree but his game doesn't come across in a submission kind of way.

It's more of a complete MMA game with control on the ground not really a submission guy.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

pure mma jitz in ufc maia imo


----------



## mr_pink (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pImvS0OuQdU&feature=related


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

vaseline. great sub defense.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Maia is miles ahead of anyone right now. So taking him out of the equation, I'll put my top one or two guys at each weight.
> 
> HW - Nog/Mir
> LHW - Eric Schafer/Stephan Bonnar (_I don't actually believe this, but I'm just making a point how devoid the LHW division is of people who actually use their jitz._)
> ...


Why? When was the last time someone at his own weight had him in any danger on the ground? He has arguably the best top game at LW and IMO easily the best back control. Sure, he doesn't submit from the guard, but in MMA a top game is better than a bottom game anyway.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted by cdnbaron View Post
> Maia is miles ahead of anyone right now. So taking him out of the equation, I'll put my top one or two guys at each weight.
> 
> HW - Nog/Mir
> ...


/fail.where the **** is maia?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

dontazo said:


> /fail.where the **** is maia?


At the top of his post. LOL


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Maia is vicious.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> At the top of his post. LOL


lol than i failed


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

How would Florian's BJJ compare to the top guys in the UFC?


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Demian Maia.
Lyoto Machida.
Anderson Silva.
BJ Penn.
GSP.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Maia easily for pure grappling. He improves his stand-up a bit and I think he takes the MMABJJ title. As far as MMABJJ, it's a good question. Haz is definately one of the top guys. Mir has some amazing BJJ too.Sure a lot of people are like "Mir is overrated blahblahblah", but look at the amount of dudes he's finished first round by submission. I think he has some of the most memorable subs in the UFC too. Tim's arm break, that sick shoulder lock, kneebaring Brock.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Would any current BJJMMA Guys be able 2 tap Gracie?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

If you mean Royce I'm not sure if they would get him to tap but a ton of guys would be able to put him to sleep or break his limbs rather easily.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> If you mean Royce I'm not sure if they would get him to tap but a ton of guys would be able to put him to sleep or break his limbs rather easily.


Yeah Royce's bjj is honestly not that good. Guys today wouldnt even have to sub him they would just pass his guard and pound him out like Hughes did.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Maia Hands down.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

What about in his prime?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The top guys would still beat him pretty easy.

Royce was never really that great at BJJ compared to the level some of these top guys are at now. Plus BJJ has evolved a ton.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd probably go with Demian Maia. Ricardo Almeida has really good credentials as well, but Maia's are a bit more recent and he's still on the up, Almeida is past his prime.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> The top guys would still beat him pretty easy.
> 
> Royce was never really that great at BJJ compared to the level some of these top guys are at now. Plus BJJ has evolved a ton.


Try telling that to Matt Serra. He might foot stomp you to death.

Didn't he freak out on laimon for saying practically the same thing?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Try telling that to Matt Serra. He might foot stomp you to death.
> 
> Didn't he freak out on laimon for saying practically the same thing?


Ya he did. Laimon said Royce was only at a blue belt level in Bjj, and Serra got way pissed. The main thing he kept yelling about was how Laimon can sit there and talk shit yet he doesn't get in the cage and fight though. Supposedly Laimon has history with the Gracie family though.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Royce is better than a blue belt but yeah back in his day he functioned on a black belt level by bjj standards then but today the game has evolved a lot and the level of a standard black belt is much higher.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Its a lot easier to look good on the ground against people who dont have a good ground game. Now to look good when facing top level competition, thats an achievement.

Thats why the top guys today Jacare, Xande, marcelo, roger etc. are way better than Royce. Dont get me wrong, Royce was a stud back then and was able to use his jitz while getting hit in the face by bigger, stronger men. Its easier to be technical when you dont have to worry about strikes.


Honestly though, in pure BJJ, I dont think Royce's name should even be mentioned in the same sentence as the guys above


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Roan Carnerio got subbed by a blue belt. :laugh: 

Listing fighter's achievements is unnecessary if you are strictly talking about their MMA jitz.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> Listing fighter's achievements is unnecessary if you are strictly talking about their MMA jitz.


Not really. When the people in question have proven themselves able to adapt their BJJ well to MMA then obviously previous achievements in BJJ hold some weight.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

so royce is outmatched these days...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

To be honest, I think most strikers in the UFC today could outgrapple Royce.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> Hazelett is phenomenal though is rubber guard is almost perfect.


He's got the perfect build for rubber guard. His sub win over McCrory was phenomenal.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Maia
Hazelett
J-Mac
Mir
Nogueira

Guys that either suck at BJJ or do not use it - 
Guillard
Liddell
Rampage
Lesnar


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Hazeletts good to


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i think sherk is definitely up there with the guys that don't have a bjj background, but have a great ground game in mma....


Sorry but how has Mr. L'N'P come into this discussion bahahaha.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Pound for pound i would say he Maia, but he is a tiny MW and i actually think Almeida would have a good chance of out grappling, because of his size and strength over him. Maybe even Palhares, but am not to sure on that.

I think one of Maia's weaknesses is his strength and i think he will have problems with stong top level Jits guys.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Maia
Hazelett 
Mir
Penn
and I like Mcdonald as well.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

LeeM said:


> Sorry but how has Mr. L'N'P come into this discussion bahahaha.


You should read the thread...someone mentioned something about guys with no BJJ credentials and how they were good. He mentioned Sherk in that category. I wonder how long you would call him Mr. L'n'P if he was in your guard.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sherk doesn't hang out in guys guards ZZ so that point doesn't make sense.

He pass to side control and then he dominates.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Sherk doesn't hang out in guys guards ZZ so that point doesn't make sense.
> 
> He pass to side control and then he dominates.


Part of my point..haha...I know you knew that though.


----------



## ag8416 (Apr 8, 2007)

just out of curiousity, what are maia's big credentials in bjj;ie which tournaments has he won that are major???


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ag8416 said:


> just out of curiousity, what are maia's big credentials in bjj;ie which tournaments has he won that are major???


Demian Maia:

ADCC World Submission Wrestling Championships

ADCC 2007
77-87kg: 1st place

ADCC 2005
77-87kg: 2nd place

Record of opponents:

*Won: Marko Hellen (?), David Avallen (?), Saulo Ribeiro (?), Yushin Okami (pts), Rafeal Lovato (?), Tarsys Humphreys (?), Flavio 'Cachorrinho' Almeida (Armbar)

*Lost: Ronaldo "Jacaré" Souza (?)

CBJJ World Championships

2001
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: 2nd Place

2000
Purple Belt Medio-Pesado: 1st Place

1999
Blue Belt Medio: 2nd Place

CBJJ Brazilian Championships

2002
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: =3rd Place

2001
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: 1st Place
Brown Belt Medio-Pesado: =3rd Place

CBJJ Brazilian Team Championships

2003
Brown/Black Pesada: Master, 1st Place

2002
Brown/Black Pesada: Alliance, 2nd Place

2001
Brown/Black Pesada: Alliance, 1st Place

2000
Purple Belt Pesada: Alliance, 1st Place

CBJJO Copa Do Mundo

2005
-85kg Black Belt: 1st Place


http://www.mmaforum.com/grappling-technique/29486-grappling-credentials-thread.html


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm surprised to see a lot of people on this forum don't know that much about BJJ. 

I'll put it simply, when talking about BJJ black belts in terms of pure BJJ, if you had to give the black belts belts a number from 1 to 10 based on how good they are compared to other black belts

Maia is a 10. He is actually one of the top 5 grapplers in the world. Almeida, although a higher belt rank, is still only about a 7. Palhares is like a 6. Nog is about a 5. Mir is still around a 3 or 4.

Yes calling Maia the BJ of BJJ is quite accurate.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

GKY said:


> I'm surprised to see a lot of people on this forum don't know that much about BJJ.
> 
> I'll put it simply, when talking about BJJ black belts in terms of pure BJJ, if you had to give the black belts belts a number from 1 to 10 based on how good they are compared to other black belts
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would have Palhares that high. His guard is pretty average, his best weapons are leglocks and ankle locks, but those are rarely, if ever, successful against top competition. Maybe I am wrong though because I am going off of what I have seen in MMA. But I certainly agree about Maia being the best.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I don't know if I would have Palhares that high. His guard is pretty average, his best weapons are leglocks and ankle locks, but those are rarely, if ever, successful against top competition. Maybe I am wrong though because I am going off of what I have seen in MMA. But I certainly agree about Maia being the best.


This is why I would pick Demian to beat Palhares. All it takes is one sweep, and Palhares is on his back and out of his comfort zone.


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

How about Royce Gracie. BJ PENN


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> This is why I would pick Demian to beat Palhares. All it takes is one sweep, and Palhares is on his back and out of his comfort zone.


Even from his back Maia could secure a triangle or armbar most likely...if he didn't sweep him first though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Maia's not a 10 btw he's a 9. Marcelo and Roger Gracie are 10's.

Palhares isn't a 6 either he's probably about a 5.

Mir would be a 2 in pure BJJ lol.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Even from his back Maia could secure a triangle or armbar most likely...if he didn't sweep him first though.


Yeah, but if Demian is on his back, Toquinho still has a decent chance to avoid subs and get a decision. Demian could get a sub from the guard, but if he gets on top, it's pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Maia hands down. After that Dustin Hazelett, then Nogueira.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> I would agree that Maia's BJJ is great.
> 
> At HW I would like to mention Mir. He has some pretty awesome MMA BJJ IMO. Especially for a big boy!


you betcha


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> As said above, Maia by far. After him though, probably Nog, Penn.


Those are 3 good ones what about Mir and gonzaga


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

jcal said:


> Those are 3 good ones what about Mir and gonzaga


Maia beat Napao a few times in competition I think.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Houston Alexander.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Maia beat Napao a few times in competition I think.


Yes, 3 times. That doesn't mean Gonzaga is a bad BJJ player (he won Mundials in 2004), it just shows how ******* good Maia is. Also, since Gonzaga has such a good top game and incredible power, his BJJ applies pretty well to MMA. I wish he'd use it more.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> Yes, 3 times. That doesn't mean Gonzaga is a bad BJJ player (he won Mundials in 2004), it just shows how ******* good Maia is. Also, since Gonzaga has such a good top game and incredible power, his BJJ applies pretty well to MMA. I wish he'd use it more.


Oh yeah...Napao is definitely good. I was just saying that because the question was best in the UFC...not top 3.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Oh yeah...Napao is definitely good. I was just saying that because the question was best in the UFC...not top 3.


Definitely not top 3 in the UFC. He is top 3 in the UFC HW division, though. Easily.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wawaweewa...is that you?? ^


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Wawaweewa...is that you?? ^


Yes, it is.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldnt rate mir a 2 or 3, although hes not all about pure jitz


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Two words: Demian Maia


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> Yes, it is.


Suvaco? Why the name change man?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone name any up and coming bjj stars?


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Can anyone name any up and coming bjj stars?


In mma? I think vinny magalhares is pretty aweswome and has a bright future but hes already quite established on the BJJ scene


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Martin Kampmann has pretty good jitz for a kickboxer.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Suvaco? Why the name change man?


There's a thread in the VIP Lounge.



Evil Ira said:


> Can anyone name any up and coming bjj stars?


Andre Galvao is a great BJJ player who has two MMA fights. He isn't in the UFC (yet), but I really think he will be top 5 WW in a few years. Supposedly, he's going to compete in the DREAM WW GP. I really hope he does, considering how well Jacare did in the MW GP.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> There's a thread in the VIP Lounge.


Yeah I just saw it. Nice.:thumbsup:



Suvaco said:


> Andre Galvao is a great BJJ player who has two MMA fights. He isn't in the UFC (yet), but I really think he will be top 5 WW in a few years. Supposedly, he's going to compete in the DREAM WW GP. I really hope he does, considering how well Jacare did in the MW GP.


Yeah Galvao looks really promising, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that he said it's 90% certain he's gonna fight in the DREAM WW GP.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Maia's not a 10 btw he's a 9. Marcelo and Roger Gracie are 10's.
> 
> Palhares isn't a 6 either he's probably about a 5.
> 
> Mir would be a 2 in pure BJJ lol.


The top 4 active grapplers are Garcia, Gracie, Jarcare and Maia. I think that easily qualifies as being a 10. 


Palhares is shaddy because he doesn't compete, but here say says he subs Nog and Filho all the time when the roll/used to roll. So I gave him a 6. 


Yeah your right, Mir is probably more around a 2.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Suvaco said:


> There's a thread in the VIP Lounge.
> 
> 
> Andre Galvao is a great BJJ player who has two MMA fights. He isn't in the UFC (yet), but I really think he will be top 5 WW in a few years. Supposedly, he's going to compete in the DREAM WW GP. I really hope he does, considering how well Jacare did in the MW GP.


i gotta check him out on utube sometime...


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Probly Andy Wang


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your answers guys, ive now got a heck of a lot more favourites on utube.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

GKY said:


> The top 4 active grapplers are Garcia, Gracie, Jarcare and Maia. I think that easily qualifies as being a 10.
> 
> 
> Palhares is shaddy because he doesn't compete, but here say says he subs Nog and Filho all the time when the roll/used to roll. So I gave him a 6.
> ...


Personally I just think the difference between Gracie and Garcia over Jacare and Maia should be shown. Also if we are talking pure BJJ Xande Ribeiro is probably ahead of Jacare and Maia also.

I've heard that to but I try not to buy too much into guys who don't compete but hace stories told about them. Especially since Filho and Nogueira aren't top top guys in BJJ and from what I understand it was Nogueira and Filho who were better then Palhares but Palhares would catch them once in awhile.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

GKY said:


> The top 4 active grapplers are Garcia, Gracie, Jarcare and Maia. I think that easily qualifies as being a 10.
> 
> 
> Palhares is shaddy because he doesn't compete, but here say says he subs Nog and Filho all the time when the roll/used to roll. So I gave him a 6.
> ...


Wow Mir a 2 out of a 10 of all the bjj practicioners in the UFC, remember the thread is in the UFC. I thought we were talking about guys that fight with jujitsu being their background not Mundial or Abu Dahbi champions, not a big Mir fan but a 2? Thats almost like saying he dont know much jujitsu at all.:confused02:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Maia is absolutely incredibly gifted in BJJ although I would have to go with my favorite fighter of all time; BJ Penn. Penn is so talented that he demolishes anyone within his weight class. His BJJ is far more superior than anyone else’s.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

LCRaiders said:


> Maia is absolutely incredibly gifted in BJJ although I would have to go with my favorite fighter of all time; BJ Penn. Penn is so talented that he demolishes anyone within his weight class. His BJJ is far more superior than anyone else’s.


Yeah...I am going to have to disagree. And he is my favorite fighter too. You might want to read up on some BJJ...his talent is nowhere near Maia.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

LCRaiders said:


> Maia is absolutely incredibly gifted in BJJ although I would have to go with my favorite fighter of all time; BJ Penn. Penn is so talented that he demolishes anyone within his weight class. His BJJ is far more superior than anyone else’s.


BJ has not competed in so long and his bjj is good but nowhere near Maia's. BJ uses his talent(mostly in his flexibility) and top control whereas Maia uses very high level black belt technique with sweeps, passes, and some of the most impressive transitions as far as submissions go that I have ever seen in mma.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Pure JJ, I'd be comfortable saying maia. 

Best adapted to MMA I'd be comfortable saying BJ penn.

Honorable mentions: vinny, mcdonald and nog


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Pure JJ, I'd be comfortable saying maia.
> 
> Best adapted to MMA I'd be comfortable saying BJ penn.
> 
> Honorable mentions: vinny, mcdonald and nog


I feel like a noob but who is Mcdonald? I can't think of a great bjj guy named Mcdonald in mma


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think he means Jason Macdonald, but I would disagree too.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Jason Macdonald? lol I can't help but laugh. No way he has the best bjj for mma. Honestly not even close. Is this just because he is okay against Maia? He got smashed Gouveia and did nothing special on the ground against Okami. I am not saying he doesn't have good bjj but is he even a black belt?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> I feel like a noob but who is Mcdonald? I can't think of a great bjj guy named Mcdonald in mma


Ronald. Ronald McDonald. Submission extrodinaire! His speedy fast food has been crippling, choking and putting dudes down for like 50 years. You see him smiling on Tv, getting buddy buddy with your kids... Deaths from complications from fast food now beat out deaths from cigarette smoking as the #1 preventable cause of death in the united states. He serves up a nice stroke in the morning with coffee for an extra 65cents, perhaps a fatal heart attack from his epic mac attack, or if youre poor he can make your blood pressure so high you'll beat your wife.. all for only 1$ from his alluring dollar menu. 

 sorry im bored and wasting time

srsly I was talking about jason macdonald and misspelled his last name. I like him and I think hes slick, not sure if anyone else will agree as to his high level of jj.



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think he means Jason Macdonald, but I would disagree too.


Yep, thats who I meant. Hey I like him, I may be attached to his nuts but his BJJ is nice imo. 



kamikaze145 said:


> Jason Macdonald? lol I can't help but laugh. No way he has the best bjj for mma. Honestly not even close. Is this just because he is okay against Maia? He got smashed Gouveia and did nothing special on the ground against Okami. I am not saying he doesn't have good bjj but is he even a black belt?


Hey lay off my boy, I like the guy. He did so bad because he wanted to be mr playboy bjj artist gone striker against gouveia. Okami has fantastic submission defense, granted jason had a lackluster fight, all the same Okami as never been subbed (hur hur sub via strikes in the day but i dont count that)


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Yep, thats who I meant. Hey I like him, I may be attached to his nuts but his BJJ is nice imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lay off my boy, I like the guy. He did so bad because he wanted to be mr playboy bjj artist gone striker against gouveia. Okami has fantastic submission defense, granted jason had a lackluster fight, all the same Okami as never been subbed (hur hur sub via strikes in the day but i dont count that)


 Hey Jason is real good on the ground, hes been messin up lately but you cant take away some of the shit ive seen him pull off. Well see how Maia fairs when they step up his competition, then when he loses all the white belts on the forum can say "hes only OK "


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jcal said:


> Wow Mir a 2 out of a 10 of all the bjj practicioners in the UFC, remember the thread is in the UFC. I thought we were talking about guys that fight with jujitsu being their background not Mundial or Abu Dahbi champions, not a big Mir fan but a 2? Thats almost like saying he dont know much jujitsu at all.:confused02:


I believe he was ranking black belts and if you were ranking Black belts from 1-10. Mir is a 2.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I believe he was ranking black belts and if you were ranking Black belts from 1-10. Mir is a 2.


And how did you come up with this equasion?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

never heard of mcdonald either...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

jcal said:


> And how did you come up with this equasion?


E Q U A T I O N


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> E Q U A T I O N


Does correcting peoples spelling make you feel superior or something? Chill out man it's only the internet.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Does correcting peoples spelling make you feel superior or something? Chill out man it's only the internet.


There is only the internet.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> E Q U A T I O N


One word posts are the best, aren't they? Especially when they are correcting spelling. Grammer is even better...aaaaahhhh did you get that one? I did that just for you. I knew your superior intellect would catch it right away. Awww man...grammar. What was I thinking?


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> There is only the internet.


Haha, fair enough.:thumb02:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone mentioned Alberto Crane yet ? 

3 time Brazilian National Jiu-Jitsu Champion
Gold medal 2002 World Jiu-Jitsu Championship
Grapplers Quest Champion
Pan American Champion
2 time Best of the West Champion


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> E Q U A T I O N


Hey the word just popped up in my head. I dont think ive ever used it before. thanxs lol


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

so this is a grammar thread now...

ive learnt loads of new bjj practioners...


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> Has anyone mentioned Alberto Crane yet ?
> 
> 3 time Brazilian National Jiu-Jitsu Champion
> Gold medal 2002 World Jiu-Jitsu Championship
> ...


yeah he is a good competition guy but he got smashed by Huerta on the ground, even though he did threaten with a nice armbar and looked for some leg locks but was never really close to finishing any of those so I don't think his game is as good as Maia's for mma.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> yeah he is a good competition guy but he got smashed by Huerta on the ground, even though he did threaten with a nice armbar and looked for some leg locks but was never really close to finishing any of those so I don't think his game is as good as Maia's for mma.


Huerta is a greaser though.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

lol, greaser


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

again, thanks to everyone whos posted


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Display said:


> Maia.
> 
> Another honorable mention is Arona. (WHERE ARE YOU!!!)


Not in the BEST BJJ PRACTITIONER IN THE UFC CONTEST. But a good grappler.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

1st. Damien Maia
2nd. Frank Mir
3rd. BJ Penn


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Frank Mir


He has one if not the most dangerous guards in the UFC. He is the best BJJ guy in the HW division for sure.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Frank Mir
> 
> 
> He has one if not the most dangerous guards in the UFC. He is the best BJJ guy in the HW division for sure.


Right behind Nogueira and Gonzaga.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Right behind Nogueira and Gonzaga.


I cant remember Gonzaga pulling guard ever but I think he did against werdum but I cant remember how that fight played out. Gonzagas a monster on top though.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Gonzaga rarely wins by submission in the UFC. He only has 2sub wins out of his 6 wins. Mir on the other hand has 6 out of 10 (really 9 because of the DQ win). Off his back Mir is deffinitly the more dangerous of the two.


I would also place Mir's ground game ahead of Nogueira at this point in the UFC as well.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Are we including Nog's non-UFC fights? Because, if we are, he's way ahead of Mir. UFC-wise, Mir's is better, since he's subbed more fighters in the Octagon (He's also been there longer than Nogueira).

Maia's BJJ is on another level. One of those guys who really doesn't need anything else.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

exclude nogs non ufc fights


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

I would go and say maia but i think there wouldn't be much point, this would have been easier in the past obviously Tank Abbott rofl!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Ricardo Almeida


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Gonzaga rarely wins by submission in the UFC. He only has 2sub wins out of his 6 wins. Mir on the other hand has 6 out of 10 (really 9 because of the DQ win). Off his back Mir is deffinitly the more dangerous of the two.
> 
> 
> I would also place Mir's ground game ahead of Nogueira at this point in the UFC as well.


Mir was afraid to go to the ground with Nog.

Also, BJJ is about more than just submissions. Gonzaga may have KOd Cro Cop, but what really won him the fight was the GnP.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

would mir have beaten nog in his prime?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> would mir have beaten nog in his prime?


I don't really want to get in to this, but no.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> Mir was afraid to go to the ground with Nog.
> 
> Also, BJJ is about more than just submissions. Gonzaga may have KOd Cro Cop, but what really won him the fight was the GnP.


True that Cro cop was getting crushed on the ground before right kick hospital. I also had a hard time seeing Mir beat the you know what out of Nog on his feet! I as most people thought Nog couldnt lose on the ground or on the feet. Suprise Suprise


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

jcal said:


> True that Cro cop was getting crushed on the ground before right kick hospital. I also had a hard time seeing Mir beat the you know what out of Nog on his feet! I as most people thought Nog couldnt lose on the ground or on the feet. Suprise Suprise


Nogueira had a bad night. He lost but his BJJ is far superior to Mir's no questions asked.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love Nog but he was not prepared for the significant improvement in Mir's standup.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

LCRaiders said:


> Nogueira had a bad night. He lost but his BJJ is far superior to Mir's no questions asked.


No Doubt about it, I think Nog needed to warm-up, or wake up, i felt like he just came in not ready to fight. But thats probably cause im not used to seeing Nog get hammered right out of the gate


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

jcal said:


> No Doubt about it, I think Nog needed to warm-up, or wake up, i felt like he just came in not ready to fight. But thats probably cause im not used to seeing Nog get hammered right out of the gate


Also you gotta give it up to Mir, he had an awesome gameplan


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jcal said:


> I cant remember Gonzaga pulling guard ever but I think he did against werdum but I cant remember how that fight played out. Gonzagas a monster on top though.


I was addressing the "he has the best BJJ in the HW division", not the "best guard in the HW division" part of his post.



Charles Lee Ray said:


> Gonzaga rarely wins by submission in the UFC. He only has 2sub wins out of his 6 wins. Mir on the other hand has 6 out of 10 (really 9 because of the DQ win). Off his back Mir is deffinitly the more dangerous of the two.


His Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu is used to control his opponents so he can finish them. He doesn't use it always for submissions, but he has easily got the best mount in the UFC HW division. Mir's more active off his back, but Gonzaga's top game is a lot better adapted to MMA.



Charles Lee Ray said:


> I would also place Mir's ground game ahead of Nogueira at this point in the UFC as well.


I'm not sure why you think that, seeing as Nogueira has submitted way better grapplers than Mir.



Suvaco said:


> Mir was afraid to go to the ground with Nog.
> 
> Also, BJJ is about more than just submissions. Gonzaga may have KOd Cro Cop, but what really won him the fight was the GnP.


Exactly.



Evil Ira said:


> exclude nogs non ufc fights


Why exclude Nog's non-UFC fights? That seems like an imposing reduction just to benefit Mir, really doesn't make the comparison fair either, seeing as Mir has more fights in the UFC (and against crappy grapplers).


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Why exclude Nog's non-UFC fights? That seems like an imposing reduction just to benefit Mir, really doesn't make the comparison fair either, seeing as Mir has more fights in the UFC (and against crappy grapplers).
__________________Thats true


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

forget what i said about nog, i was talking garbage


----------

